# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  [سوال] میکرو کنترلر چیست ؟

## i-phone

سلام دوستان
میکرو کنترلر چیست ؟ :افسرده:

----------


## darknes666

اول الکتریسیته نبود، یعنی بود ولی آدم نمی دیدش! گاهی وقتا رعد و برق رو تو آسمون می دید ولی نمی دونست چیه! بعد که فهمید کهربا کاه رو جذب می کنه بازم نمی دونست چرا ولی فلاسفه یونان باستان می گفتند کهربا روح داره که می تونه چیزی رو حرکت بده! خب بیچاره ها حق هم داشتند شاید اگه ماکسول هم اون موقع زندگی می کرد همین حرف رو میزد! بعد که یه دو سه هزار سالی گذشت تا یه بابایی به اسم گیلبرت اومد گفت نه بابا این به خاطر اینه که کهربا در اثر اصطکاک با بعضی از مواد می تونه باردار بشه و خرده کاه رو جذب کنن. تا اینجا هیچ خبری از بار متحرک نبود و فقط بار ساکن مورد توجه بود تا اینکه تو اوائل قرن هجدهم بنجامین فرانکلین گفت الکتریسیته می تونه جاری بشه و در اینجا بود که مدار الکتریکی متولد شد چون ذره ی باردار فقط تو مسیر بسته می تونه دور بزنه. 
حدود صد سال بعد در سال 1831 مایکل فارادی تئوری تولید جریان الکتریکی بوسیله ی تغییر میدان مغناطیسی رو ارائه کرد و چند سال بعد ژنراتورها ساخته شدند. از همین جا بود که بشر تصمیم گرفت الکترون ها رو به شکلهای مختلف تو مسیرهای مختلف (مدار) به گردش دربیاره و همش تقصیر فارادی بود !


تا اینجا هم تا پنجاه شصت سال همه چیز به خوبی و خوشی! پیش می رفت ولی در اواخر صده ی نوزدهم بود که یک روز آقای ادیسون لامپ خلا رو کشف کردند و دانش الکترونیک متولد شد. این اختراع مفید به سرعت منجر به ساخت تقویت کننده و فرستنده های رادیویی شد. بازهم تا چهل پنجاه سال مهندسان الکترونیک سرشون به لامپ های خلا گرم بود و برای خودشون با این لامپ ها انواع و اقسام مدارات آنالوگ و دیجیتال از آمپلی فایر صوتی گرفته تا ماشین حساب های بزرگ و کامپیوتر رو ساخته بودند. اولین کامپیوترشون انیاک (ENIAC) بود با 30.000 تا لامپ و به اندازه یک ساختمان چند طبقه که قدرتش از ماشین حساب های جیبی شما هم کمتر بود! 

این دفعه یه اتفاقی افتاد که تقصیر آزمایشگاه های بل بود که نیمه هادی ها رو به جون هم انداخت و ترانزیستور و دیود و ترایاک و انواع المان های غیرخطی با تولد اولین المان فیزیک حالت جامد (ترانزیستور) اختراع شدند و دنیا برای مهندسان الکترونیک گلستان شد.
لامپ های داغ، شکننده، گران، پرمصرف، حجیم و کم انعطاف جاشون رو به یک سوگلی سه پایه دادند که نه تنها داغ نمی شد و نمی شکست، خیلی کم مصرف و جمع و جور بود. تولد این جانور سه پا اولین انقلاب الکترونیک لقب گرفت ولی انقلاب اول زیاد دوام نداشت چون 10-15 سال بعد از اون دومین انقلاب که اختراع مدار مجتمع (IC) بود صورت گرفت. مدارهایی که قبلا یک بار با لامپ طراحی شده بودند و یک بار با ترانزیستور باز طراحی شدند این بار روی یک تراشه ی سیلیکونی به صورت یک بسته بندی وارد بازار شدند. 

توضیحی برای جمله ی آخر: 
همه ی مدارهایی که با عناصر گسسته ساخته شده بودند بعد از اختراع IC به صورت مجتمع ساخته نشدند چون اولا سیستم های کاربردی آنقدر متنوعند که امکان تولید همه ی آن ها به صورت Package وجود ندارد و ثانیا گاهی ما نیاز به مداری داریم که فقط برای خودمان قابل استفاده است و بنابراین تا حد امکان مدارات مجتمع با کاربرد چند منظوره و به عنوان المان های اساسی تولید شدند و از آن ها در طراحی سیستم های مورد نیاز استفاده شد. 

یه روز یه بابایی اومد گفت حالا که من برای طراحی یک سیستم باید از این همه المان استفاده کنم چقدر خوب می شد اگه یه المان داشتم که این سیستم رو توش جا می دادم! 
خب با اینکه المان ها خیلی هاشون به صورت مجتمع و بسته تولید شده بودند ولی بازم این بابا حق داشت!! خب یه وقت می خواست یه مدار کنترلی طراحی کنه باید از چند ده جین المان استفاده می کرد. پس یه بابای دیگه حرفشو گوش کرد و یه المان براش ساخت که باهاش هرکاری که می خواست می تونست بکنه. اسم اون المان میکروکنترلر بود. 

ولی میکروکنترلر خام بود باید بهش می گفت که ازش چی می خواد. این کار رو برنامه نویسی برای میکروکنترلر انجام داد و به این ترتیب بود که این المان انقدر محبوب شد که هنوز چیزی جانشین اش نشده و همچنان بعد از حل بسیاری از مسائل به دنبال مسائلی برای حل می گردد ...



تفاوت میکروپروسسور و میکروکنترلر:

میکروپرسسور یک پردازنده است و برای کار با آن، باید چیپ های حافظه و چیز های دیگری را به آن اضافه کرد این امکان به درد این میخورد که بر حسب کارمان حافظه مناسب و دیگر قطعات را مانند تایمرها و غیره به صورت بیشتری استفاده کنیم ولی مدار خیلی پیچیده میشود و از لحاظ هزینه هم هزینه بیشتر میشود به همین دلیل امروزه از میکروپرسسورها کمتر استفاده میشود اما این روزها میکرو کنترلر های جدید با حافظه های زیاد تعداد تایمر زیاد پورت های زیاد و تنوع بسیار زیاد آنها بر حسب این امکانات دست ما را باز گذاشته است تا دیگر میکروپرسسورها را فراموش کنیم.
بنابراین در اکثر سیستم ها از میکرو کنترلرها استفاده خواهیم کرد مگر سیستم هایی که نیاز به کنترل های پیچیده و قدرتهای بالا داشته باشد--------------->http://www.forum.microrayaneh.com/vi....php?f=10&t=80

----------


## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام



> ول الکتریسیته نبود، یعنی بود ولی آدم نمی دیدش! گاهی وقتا رعد و برق رو تو  آسمون می دید ولی نمی دونست چیه! بعد که فهمید کهربا کاه رو جذب می کنه  بازم نمی دونست چرا ولی فلاسفه یونان باستان می گفتند کهربا روح داره که می  تونه چیزی رو حرکت بده! خب بیچاره ها حق هم داشتند شاید اگه ماکسول هم اون  موقع زندگی می کرد همین حرف رو میزد! بعد که یه دو سه هزار سالی گذشت تا  یه بابایی به اسم گیلبرت اومد گفت نه بابا این به خاطر اینه که کهربا در  اثر اصطکاک با بعضی از مواد می تونه باردار بشه و خرده کاه رو جذب کنن. تا  اینجا هیچ خبری از بار متحرک نبود و فقط بار ساکن مورد توجه بود تا اینکه  تو اوائل قرن هجدهم بنجامین فرانکلین گفت الکتریسیته می تونه جاری بشه و در  اینجا بود که مدار الکتریکی متولد شد چون ذره ی باردار فقط تو مسیر بسته  می تونه دور بزنه. 
> حدود صد سال بعد در سال 1831 مایکل فارادی تئوری تولید جریان الکتریکی  بوسیله ی تغییر میدان مغناطیسی رو ارائه کرد و چند سال بعد ژنراتورها ساخته  شدند. از همین جا بود که بشر تصمیم گرفت الکترون ها رو به شکلهای مختلف تو  مسیرهای مختلف (مدار) به گردش دربیاره و همش تقصیر فارادی بود !
> 
> 
> تا اینجا هم تا پنجاه شصت سال همه چیز به خوبی و خوشی! پیش می رفت ولی در  اواخر صده ی نوزدهم بود که یک روز آقای ادیسون لامپ خلا رو کشف کردند و  دانش الکترونیک متولد شد. این اختراع مفید به سرعت منجر به ساخت تقویت  کننده و فرستنده های رادیویی شد. بازهم تا چهل پنجاه سال مهندسان الکترونیک  سرشون به لامپ های خلا گرم بود و برای خودشون با این لامپ ها انواع و  اقسام مدارات آنالوگ و دیجیتال از آمپلی فایر صوتی گرفته تا ماشین حساب های  بزرگ و کامپیوتر رو ساخته بودند. اولین کامپیوترشون انیاک (ENIAC) بود با  30.000 تا لامپ و به اندازه یک ساختمان چند طبقه که قدرتش از ماشین حساب  های جیبی شما هم کمتر بود! 
> 
> این دفعه یه اتفاقی افتاد که تقصیر آزمایشگاه های بل بود که نیمه هادی ها  رو به جون هم انداخت و ترانزیستور و دیود و ترایاک و انواع المان های  غیرخطی با تولد اولین المان فیزیک حالت جامد (ترانزیستور) اختراع شدند و  دنیا برای مهندسان الکترونیک گلستان شد.
> لامپ های داغ، شکننده، گران، پرمصرف، حجیم و کم انعطاف جاشون رو به یک  سوگلی سه پایه دادند که نه تنها داغ نمی شد و نمی شکست، خیلی کم مصرف و جمع  و جور بود. تولد این جانور سه پا اولین انقلاب الکترونیک لقب گرفت ولی  انقلاب اول زیاد دوام نداشت چون 10-15 سال بعد از اون دومین انقلاب که  اختراع مدار مجتمع (IC) بود صورت گرفت. مدارهایی که قبلا یک بار با لامپ  طراحی شده بودند و یک بار با ترانزیستور باز طراحی شدند این بار روی یک  تراشه ی سیلیکونی به صورت یک بسته بندی وارد بازار شدند. 
> 
> ...


با تشکر از شما ولی بهتر بود داستان نمی گفتید :گیج: 
میکر کنترلر در واقع یک ای سی قابل برنامه ریزی است که عملکرد ان از قبل تعیین شده ودارای ورودی،خروجی و قدرت پردازش است
بخش های یک میکرو:cpu,alu,i/o,ram,rom,timer
اگه سوالی بود بگید
با تشکر

----------


## محسن=0

سلام هموطور که گفتید میروکنترولرها قابل برنامه ریزی هستند.میشه روی یه میکرو 2 یا چند بار برنامه نوشتو عوض کرد؟با چه وسیله ای این کار رو میکنند؟

----------


## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام



> میروکنترولرها قابل برنامه ریزی هستند


دقیقا



> میشه روی یه میکرو 2 یا چند بار برنامه نوشتو عوض کرد؟


این بستگه به نوع حافظه میکروتون داره(در خیلی از میکروها بله)
برای اشنایی با حافظه ها و پاسخ کامل به این سوالتون یک سر به تاپیک زیر بزنید(پست دوم)
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8C%D8%B3%D8%AA



> با چه وسیله ای این کار رو میکنند؟


با پروگرمر
برای اشنایی با پروگرمر و طرز کارش توی گوگل یه سرچ بزنید

----------

